# Smoked Cheese with the A-Maze-N Dust burner  Re-DEUX  Q-view



## big casino (Jan 22, 2012)

I smoked some cheese two weeks ago, and I decided to sample some, noticing I was going to be late for work I ran out of the house, My 2 hound dogs Scout and Bella, a Black Lab and a Yellow Lab, were quite appreciative of the snacks I left them on the counter, as my son came down stairs to see each one of them sitting there with a block of cheese in their mouths

I didn't have the camera for the cheese be prepared but I do have some of the finished product

the first time I smoked the cheese I did so with temps around the 50 to 60 degree range, I didn't get much color, altho when I sampled them they did have a smoke flavor

this time I smoked them between 70 to 100 at the highest mostly around 80 and I still didn't get much color

I smoked them for 2 hrs and only one row of the A-Maze-N burned as you can see , do I need to light both ends for more smoke to get more color? or would this cause to much smoke flavor?








Here is a little closer look







Any tips or suggestions anyone has are welcomed and appreciated!

Thanks for looking,

Harry


----------



## sprky (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks like my smoked cheese. I have yet to figure out how to get the great color cold smoking. so I am watching this with great interest to see the suggestions. I do not have the AMNPS Yet, I will if my gift certificate ever gets here that my niece got me for Christmas.


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey Harry, that's some fine looking cheese!  How's the taste?

As for getting a bit more color, here's  my VH $0.02.

I usually cold smoke my cheese at ~ 75*-85* using only my AMNPS.  I noticed you said you smoked your cheese for 2 hours.  I think that might be part of the problem.  I usually run mine for 4 or 5 hours (with apple and maple pellets) and usually get real nice color.   Since I don't have the same amazin smoker as you (dust vs. pellets), I can't comment on your question regarding lighting both ends of the dust.  I do know lighting only one end of the AMNPS produces more than enough smoke for a cheese cold smoke.  Hope this helps.

-Salt


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 22, 2012)

I usually light both ends when I smoke cheese. It almost never gets below 60 here when I am smoking and most of the time I smoke in the 70's to 80's. I think it is the warmer temp that allows the cheese to open up and accept the smoke and color.   Since I have never smoked in lower temps I can not verify this is the case but I see the lower temp smokes and they don't seem to get the same color.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree with Scar, it seems like if the cheese is smoked at 70-90 degrees it really takes on a lot of color.


----------



## big casino (Jan 22, 2012)

GrayStratCat said:


> Hey Harry, that's some fine looking cheese!  How's the taste?
> 
> As for getting a bit more color, here's  my VH $0.02.
> 
> ...


Yeah I was mostly in the 80 degree range, but I only smoked it for 2 hrs cause I thought that was what most people recommended,

I guesss when I try these in a couple of weeks, I will see if the "smoke" is too light

Thanks fellas!


----------



## smoke king (Jan 22, 2012)

You could go 4 hours and pull some off at the 2, 3 and the rest at 4 hours, and mark them accordingly when you wrap for the wait, and see which you like best.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 22, 2012)

Now your cheese looks awesome and it does have some nice color.


----------

